# SALTMARSH HERON 16 PROP CHOICE



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR A GOOD ALL AROUND PROP FOR A 2021 SALTMARSH HERON 16 WITH 60 TOHATSU NO JACK PLATE...STOCK ALUMINUM IS 11X16 5600 RPM AT 38-39 WOT.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Already answered you on your other thread.


----------

